# Rimor Problems?



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Let me know if you have any problems, I am the UK dealer and will try and help.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice gesture that, superbrig, if only all dealers would offer this service on here......

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi superbrig!

Just back from the NEC show and the dealer for Rimor I met there wasn't located in Chichester - he was from the Midlands.

Obviously more than one dealer for Rimor in the UK, figured it might be worth mentioning that in case people thought there was only one on the island!


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

I don't see why they shouldn't. Customers should be the best form of product promotion. A happy camper talks to a lot of people.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Anyway, welcome on board superbrig!

Would you have anything to do with Southdowns?

In any case, it's useful to know. Do you do servicing and all that jazz too?


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Hello Stormywhether,

You are right, we are not the only UK agent. We have been UK concessionaires for the last 5 years and supply other dealers around the country. 

Interesting to have a couple of replies already to my first post. Lets hope we keep talking about Rimor.


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

You are right, Southdowns is the place. 

Would like to be of help to anyone for, parts, service, sales. 

We are now a family run business, my father and brother, and an excellent team around us.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Superbrig
Welcome to the forum.

To say there is method in your madness......ie posting an open offer of help on the forum would be taking away from you the credit you deserve for posting the offer. Well done.....a quite refreshing attitude.

You have a nice quick website too, lots of good information but just a thought.....where are the pictures, the web is a great environment to get over a sales pitch but a website without pictures of the products you sell? 

Mike


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

We are getting there on the web site, lots of pix on the Concorde section, have got plenty to post for Rimor just need more time. Never enough hours in the day.

Your comments are very welcome, thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well as a DueErre (Rimor sister brand) owner I'm certainly interested in all the help I can get, superbrig!

A while ago (just under a year in fact) I enquired of Southdowns about a couple of bits for the van, and was treated quite haughtily on the phone (i.e. you didn't buy it from us, so why should we bother helping you).

It sounds like there's been a change of ownership, which is not only a relief, but also bodes well for the Rimor marque.

Good luck for the future, and I'll have a good look at your website once it's fully operational.


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Stormywhether, I am glad you are still talking with me!

I can only apologise for the old days, things have changed greatly in the last 7 months.

However, without wanting to tread on the thin ice, I might know where they were coming from. I don't know where your van came from or any details but you stir a simmering pot that affects most of the trade it seems. I do hope being new to this site I don't go over old ground.

Manufacturers treat the initial profit on a sale of a new van as a bit of a 'dealer profit bin' and warranty claims to a large part come out of this. While they do normally put their hand in their pocket for the most part, it is never the full amount for the work undertaken.

The problem always comes when someone gets the best deal by buying 'out of area' but wants the local dealer to attend to warranty problems. The customer wants to be looked after under the manufacturers wing, but who should pay??

Anyway, I got home at 21.10, dinner was in the dog, missed bathing the kids, why am I talking shop!!

I will have another glass of Chianti, and get on with planning my trip to the Rimor factory next week. The factory is based in Tuscany, I am bringing back a garage vehicle, I just need to work out how many cases of wine I can bring back.

Cheers.......................


----------



## 93684 (May 1, 2005)

*NG5 bits*

Hi Superbrigg.
Would you be able to supply some bits for my NG5? 
I am looking for the flip up extension that goes on the end of the worktop and opens across the door. I am also looking for some decent awning lights.
Hope you can help.
Cheers.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sent superbrig a PM about a week ago and not heard back from him - I think he's a casual forumster!

S1lverback - will let you know if I hear owt. Glad to hear there are more Rimor owners knocking about!


----------



## 93684 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Stormy,
Don't need the bits desperately. Just passing through and read the thread.
Had dealings with Southdown before. Sounds like things have changed there so will give them another chance. 
All the best and thanks for the reply.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Like yourself I'm highly optimistic that Southdown are singing from a different hymn sheet these days.

But I've found someone else who can help out in the meantime with my stuff.


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Just for the record - been away at a show representing Rimor and then away in a Rimor for a few days with the kids who are on Easter hols - I wish I had the time to sit on this forum more often - but business and three kids under 5 takes a lot of juggling!


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Silverback - we keep the extension flaps in stock normally - speak with Julie at the office - 01243 544251 - as for lights, not sure must be 101 aftermarket ones to choose from but we can also supply Rimor standard if required.


----------



## dunns2 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Hi Super Brig Or is this Micheal ?*

I purchased a 2003 SuperBrig from one of your suppliers Wayne Kerr's sorry my mistake Alan Kerr's with appalling service. Its good to know that Southdown's are changing allot of there views, this will be a more welcome to the motor home trade.

My vehicle did not come with the between the seats wood (if that makes sense) so you can adapt the seat to go the whole width i.e. behind the drivers seat is this possible you can supply me the wood kit and also the sponge seat cover or just the blue cover its self ?

Regards Steve


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Hi Super Brig Or is this Micheal ?*



dunns2 said:


> <snip> is this possible you can supply me the wood kit and also the sponge seat cover or just the blue cover its self ?


Now that 'superbrig' has announced himself and the name of his business it would seem to be sensible to address any questions such as this direct to him / his business, rather than on the forum here ..... you could be waiting months for an answer ....
H


----------



## 95371 (Jun 7, 2005)

*another Rimor Problem!*

I too purchased a 2003 ,728 from a dealer,to be honest it was well prepared on delivery and suffered few faults.
It did,however develop a crack on glass fibre panel above the n/s A pillar. This was repaired under warranty by the dealers Specialist Boat Repairer" ?? but it reappeared again soon after.
When I took it back the dealer had the cheek to suggest that the bed was not designed for any activity other than sleeping and that this was probably the reason for the reappearance, but they would look at it again. I asked them to contact me with a date as with the van being used as a full time home it was difficult to arrange.
Despite many phone calls and promises from a senior staff member I never heard from them again.
It would be very good if you could help me with this situation if only to suppress any bad press which could affect Rimors reputation in the UK.......

My reg no is T4CCL


----------



## 95664 (Jul 6, 2005)

yo superbrig just wondered if you could clear something up thats bugging me,whilst on a motocross holiday with 5 other superbrig mx mates my friend has just bought a 747tc on my advice. we were comparing mine with his when i noticed my merc 416 chassis is rated on the side of drivers seat at 3.5tonnes and his is rated at 4.6 tonnes which is what i believe mine should be. appreiciate any help


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pip,

Interesting question - my guess would be that your 747TC is LHD?

SB


----------



## 95664 (Jul 6, 2005)

hi superbrig, you are right in that mine is a lhd but my friends is a lhd too. could it be that each camper was destined for a different country originally therefore different weight spec. I have heard somewhere that i can have it re-rated back to design weight but would need new chassis plated for this. any ideas on this theory . :?


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pip,

I am sure your vehicle has been plated at 3500kg because any thing over needs a different license on the continent, much the same as the license in the UK since about 1997. The problem you face is that your vehicle left the factory with a unladen weight of about 3050kg's. If you get stopped my guess is that your GVW is over the plated 3500kg but you could check by taking the vehicle to a weighbridge fully loaded.

I am surprised that when it came into the UK it was not registered as 4600kg. Was this through a dealer or private import? 

On UK spec vehicles we are able to register at 4950kg and we supply a new chassis plate, this gives a payload close to 2000kg!

Have a look on our web site we do have some costs to re register and upgrade the chassis plate for you but we would need to check the spec of your vehicle first.

Regards SB


----------



## 98383 (Mar 28, 2006)

superbrig said:


> Hi Pip,
> 
> I am sure your vehicle has been plated at 3500kg because any thing over needs a different license on the continent, much the same as the license in the UK since about 1997. The problem you face is that your vehicle left the factory with a unladen weight of about 3050kg's. If you get stopped my guess is that your GVW is over the plated 3500kg but you could check by taking the vehicle to a weighbridge fully loaded.
> 
> ...


 So are you saying a 747 tc on a merc 416 chassis could be rated at 4950kgs with a change of plate? This would plate it at private light heavy would this cause it any speed restrictions ? How much is the uprated plate to 4950 kg 
regards

Andy


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,

We would need to know a little more about your chassis in order to approve the chassis upgrade.

It will not change the classification as yours should already be registered as PHGV.

No speed restrictions in UK, same rfl cost.

I think the cost is £350.

Regards

SB


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Sent superbrig a PM about a week ago and not heard back from him - I think he's a casual forumster!
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 100934 (Sep 10, 2006)

I looked at a Superbrig today.
It looked rather long behind the back axle.

1) How long is the overhang please (including rear bumper)?

2) How long is the wheelbase please ?

3) What is the turning circle please Superbrig?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mercedes Chassis*

Hello Superbrig,

Welcome to the forum.

Please see my post regarding eberspacher and mercedes sprinter.

Might help you?

Trev


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Hi Krikit,

You would need to let me know which Superbrig model you looked at to give you the information.

Regards SB


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

Hi Teemyob,

Can you send me a link to you post please

Regards, SB


----------



## 101755 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Rimor problems*

I am having trouble locating spares for my motor home. I am looking for windows and replacement mouldings. any chance you can advise where to locate these from


----------



## 100934 (Sep 10, 2006)

superbrig said:


> Hi Krikit,
> 
> You would need to let me know which Superbrig model you looked at to give you the information.
> 
> Regards SB


Thank you very much for your reply SB, I'm sorry I missed it until now.

The longest Superbrig.


----------



## 102223 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Rimor Europeo ng6 2005*

Hi

I brought the stickers for my Rimor Europeo ng 6 2005 model from Southdowns Motorhomes about a month ago and needed to know where to place the stickers on my van as I was told at the time of ordering that you should be able to find a picture of where to locate the stickers - however I was told when phoning (after I had received the stickers) that you do not have a picture of this model with 2005 manufacture. I must say that your sales team did phone Rimor in Italy but they also said that they did not have any pictures!! I have looked through various websites for weeks now and am at a loss where to go from here. Any suggestions would be greatly welcomed.

Alternatively if anyone has any pictures of the 2005 model ng6 I would be most grateful to receive them.

Kind regards

Jo


----------



## 120124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, Superbrig.
I have a question. I live in the Netherlands and we own a Rimor sailer670 from 1998. We bought it second hand, and there was no manual for the camper.
I tried the producer in Italy, but they do not have it anymore. Neither Dealers in the surrounding countries.
Could you please help us?
Jacco


----------



## beanfun (Dec 29, 2011)

*rimor 747tc*

just gave the old girl a good winter going over,cooker burners ,fridge,heater,water pump ,electrics bloody computer! lights would come on ,on there own then water pump allsorts going on , sorted it all now,then moved onto the cab heater stripped dash down got fan blowing,while i was there greased controls{lush now} then sorted fuel gage was stuck on nil,alsorted now apart from diesel filter light has come on now time to sevice out side now ,when then rain stops,any questions i will try and help ,been all over this bus like a rash from top to bottom,p.s never run out off diesel in the mercedes you need a vacum pump to bleed these things up now days and it aint a 5 min job


----------



## Mdwilson40 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Superbrig 687TC Wiring Diagram.*

I have a Rimor 687TC & the internal 240v 3 pin socket is not working, ie. the one that should would work on hookup, i'm not sure how it is wired in, does anyone have a wiring digram they could give me a link to or maybe Email me? - Thanks.


----------

